# Breckenridge in Mid-Late January



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm planning a trip for a group of 20 friends there in mid to late January.

Hows the resort at that time? Lifts? Snow?

Thanks all.

(Spelled Breckenridge wrong. Can a mod fix it. Thanks!)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

January is probably my favorite month in Colorado. It's rare that January doesn't get a ton of snow. That is the month when the snow generally piles on. It's also the coldest month, so if you get a good dump untouched snow will say just about as fresh as the day it fell for weeks. If you find an untracked stash that hasn't been hit for a few storms it can be very DEEP. 
The things that can suck is January as mentioned almost always has the coldest temperatures. -80 below wind chill factors are not uncommon in the least. It can be very hard to enjoy a day out if you don't have the right gear. Frost nip and frost bite can become a factor on exposed windy ridges. Speaking of wind, that can blow too. A few years ago a bunch came out for a trip at Winterpark. It dumped almost two feet right before the trip. Sounded great and day 1 was fantastic powder. That night the wind hit over 50mph and turned all the nice pow into boiler plate. Everywhere, even in the well protected tree stashes. That really bummed me out. Not typical at all for Colorado, but it can happen just as it can anywhere else.


----------



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

Any recomendations on lodging in Breckenridge? We are looking for a resort where we can walk to the lifts. It doesn't have to be a Ski In/Ski Out. Maybe something 100-300 yards away would be ideal.

We are trying to find a good lodge that is close enough to walk, but at an affordable price.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would check VRBO, Craigslist, and what the resort lists for packages. I almost never stay in Breck so I really don't know about the rentals there. As long as you are in the town of Breck proper you are probably in walking distance to the lifts. If not, the bus system is free anyway. So as long as you are close to a route you're golden.


----------



## donm3ga (Apr 5, 2008)

You think we can cram 10 people into a lodge that says they can sleep 6 comfortably? Tryin to convince some of my buddies to sleep on the floor.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

sure, might be tight but it can be done, we always take 8 of us to a 5 person one. You just have to make sure they know and have people who arn't snobs


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I am a bit late here, but January is probably the best choice for Colorado, Breck can be a little crowded that time of the year, but if you know your way around there are ways to avoid crowds. About lodging I am sure you can fit more than they state in the info, just be careful some of this lodges got people who really enforce those limits.

To be honest with you, breck would be my last choice of Summit county, mostly because of the crowds and the mountain layout. There's better snow in other resorts around and in my opinion better terrain too. Just thought of mentioning that. Oh and it doesn't get better than VAIL!!!, of course it's $$$, but there are ways around it as long as you are willing to travel a bit.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually I think several resorts get a lot better than Vail. It's a nice resort, but same 'ol blue Vail gets a little boring after awhile. Of course if you got the knowledge and gear there is some great stuff out of bounds you can access from the resort. It's not tame or as predictable as similar accessed runs from other resorts. As two people found out last year RIP.


----------

